# Which pink curing salt



## zzrguy (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok I did a lot a reading and now my head is spinning.

So what do I use pink curing salt or PRAGUE #1 or are they the same or are they diferant. Why dose 1lb of these probucts have such huge range in prices is there higher quality among these probucts. Which is a good one to buy, why, and where? 

One other thing I'm allergic to MSG. Is pink salt like MSG or I'm I just over thinking this. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 25, 2015)

Ps this will be use mostly for brine and maybe sausage making.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 25, 2015)

CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats. Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.  

The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures. 

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2

Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure.  A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly.  Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 25, 2015)

nepas said:


> CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats. Salt and sugar both cure meat by osmosis. In addition to drawing the water from the food, they dehydrate and kill the bacteria that make food spoil. In general, though, use of the word "cure" refers to processing the meat with either sodium nitrite or sodium nitrate.
> 
> The primary and most important reason to use cures is to prevent BOTULISM POISONING (Food poisoning). It is very important that any kind of meat or sausage that will be cooked and smoked at low temperature be cured. To trigger botulism poisoning, the requirements are quite simple - lack of oxygen, the presence of moisture, and temperatures in range of 40-140° F. When smoking meats, the heat and smoke eliminates the oxygen. The meats have moisture and are traditionally smoked and cooked in the low ranges of 90 to 185° F. As you can see, these are ideal conditions for food poisoning if you don't use cures. There are two types of commercially used cures.
> 
> ...



WOW ! What great info for all ! 

Thanks Rick,

Justin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 25, 2015)

YW


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 26, 2015)

OK that great to know, but is there a difference between  the pink curing salt and Prague #1


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2015)

zzrguy said:


> OK that great to know, but is there a difference between  the pink curing salt and Prague #1





Pink curing salt is a generic name for all the manufacturers brands....   Just check to make sure the sodium nitrite is 6.25%.....


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok so im look for thst % ok thanks


----------



## evan m brady (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.butcherspantry.com/curing-ingredients/


----------



## wade (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, you should always check the %ages as "Prague Powder" composition can vary between manufacturers.

Also ensure that you buy your Cures from a reputable source and ask for an analysis certificate. I while ago I bought some from e-bay and when I later had it lab tested I found that it contained nothing like the concentrations that it was supposed to.


----------

